

The Real Reason Why British Authorities Detained David Miranda - kefs
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/08/the-real-terrifying-reason-why-british-authorities-detained-david-miranda/278952/

======
kefs
Meta (sorry): The fact that title submissions keep getting editorialized is
reducing any desire to contribute to/visit HN. Mods, if you're going to edit
submissions, remove the attribution/don't attribute your title to me.

For those wondering, this article is written by Bruce Schneier, and this is
indeed "terrifying".

~~~
richardjordan
I just tried submitting this but it's submitted with a changed title here. The
actual title is:

The Real, Terrifying Reason Why British Authorities Detained David Miranda

The entire premise of the title is that, and the shorter version misses the
point quite a bit.

~~~
moonlighter
Yeah, the whole subject editing is really to start getting a bit silly. And
I'd wager that the folks at the Atlantic are better skilled to come up with
headlines expressing the intent of the actual article than some mods here. But
whatever.

~~~
moonlighter
And feel free to down-vote me.. I don't really give a fuck.

------
NN88
Greenwald flubbing certain little details about Miranda's involvement rubs me
the wrong way.

1\. His spouse was a courier.

2\. Greenwald and Poitras MADE IT KNOWN he was a courier and often said that
they were using Miranda as a way to prevent themselves from being caught with
information on their bodies.

3\. The Guardian was paying for his flights...and who knows what else. (Can't
fully trust them since it took them damn near 2 months to reveal the GCHQ came
to pay them a visit)

4\. If you travel with stuff stolen from the government...shit gets
real...really fast.

Why lie or omit information Glenn? The situation is bad enough. Stop trying to
paint this as some sort of "journalistic transgression" when in fact Miranda
(and Glennd and Poitras) should have known to not fly through one of the
busiest airports in Europe AND one of the nations actively trying to stifle
that information.

Considering the SHEER LEVEL OF PROTECTION Poitras admits to using...
([http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/magazine/laura-poitras-
sno...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/magazine/laura-poitras-
snowden.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)) ...there is NO reason why they allow this
to sloppily happen.

Either Miranda was meant to get caught...or they're just being lazy.

